# Ridgid shop vac on sale at Home Depot



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Up here they were 39.88.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> I figure that considering the 5hp motor

I'm sure it is a nice vac, and you certainly got a good deal, but the concept that a device that plugs into a standard 110 volt wall socket has *5 hp *motor is pure marketing hype. :lookout:




> Motors are rated in horsepower (HP) or fractions of horsepower (1/4, 1/3, 1/2, etc.) Mechanically, one horsepower (1HP) is equal to 33,000 pounds being moved 1 foot in 1 minute (or 33,000ft-lb/min). *One horsepower (1HP) is also equal to 746 watts of electrical power.
> *
> http://www.carlingtech.com/amp-hp-volts


Since a standard outlet delivers approximately 1600 watts, that is really no more than about a 2 hp motor. 

.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Is that measured at the crank or the rear wheels.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The Ridgid blower vacs work on the Bushkill bee vac and also make a good bee blower.


----------

